# Using Multiple Kinds of Wood Chips



## easyrider6 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm new to smoking so this may seem like an obvious question. I'm going to smoke a pulled pork this weekend following one of the recipes on this site: "BBQ Pulled Pork – The Best Mistake I Ever Made". I posted this question there with no response, yet.

The recipe says to smoke with oak, apricot and pear (or other fruit wood). When using different woods to smoke should I mix all the chips together or use them one at a time? If one at a time does it matter in what order? Do I rotate around, in other words oak, apricot, pear, then back to oak?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## sota d (Apr 30, 2015)

Mix them together. The combination of flavors is what you're looking for. Hickory with apple or cherry is my favorite! Happy smokin', David.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 30, 2015)

Naw......I'd mix all together and fire them off. I suppose some purists may have a different approach and 'finish' with a certain kind of smoke but I'm not that critical about it. For pork I like apple or cherry, preferring the fruitwoods as opposed to the heavier mesquite or oak. Seeing as you are new to the smoking obsession you may want to stick with one type of wood, then another, then another on different smokes of course to see 'what' YOU like. In case you are wondering.....I'm a no soak, no water pan, no spritzing & no injecting type except on rare occasions I'll spray some ribs for effect if using the pellet smoker and there are people hanging around......HTH, Willie


----------



## easyrider6 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response guys. I previously did a pork loin with apple, and chickens with hickory, both got the thumbs up from my wife. She requested the pulled pork so wish me luck.


----------



## sota d (Apr 30, 2015)

A pork butt is an easy smoke. Just go low and slow and take it up to 205* IT. Then let it rest for at least an hour before you pull it. Relax and enjoy the smoke, you'll have plenty of time during the smoke to prep your sides. Post pics (Qview) of your smoke so we can enjoy it with you. Happy smokin, David.


----------



## easyrider6 (May 4, 2015)

Hey guys, thought I'd share the results of the pork butt I smoked over the weekend, Sota D asked for some pic's so before and after shots are below. We watched the fight Saturday at a friend's house and didn't get home until 1:00 AM but I set the alarm for 4:00 AM and got up and fired up the Char-Griller. Jeff's recipe called for Oak and fruitwood. I couldn't find any oak chips other that Jack Daniel's chips, I wasn't sure I wanted that so I used Mesquite, Apple and Orange, with Apple juice in the drip pan.

I set the timer on my phone for 20 minute intervals to add some chips and tried to catch a little sleep in the couch. Took about six hours to get to 140 degrees, then into the oven at 230 for another six hours.

I have to admit that it took longer than I expected and with company waiting we decided to pull it out at about 198 degrees. I put it in the cooler covered with a towel, and again, out a little early after 30 minutes. The results were absolutely delicious. Pulled Pork is my wife's favorite and she was happy, and you know the saying about momma being happy.........

This was only my third smoke and I learned a few things. I was having a hard time keeping the temp constant so a quick search online and I figured out that when I add charcoal to the box it works best to light it in the chimney other wise it takes too long to light and the temp starts to drop. Probably obvious to the veterans but now I know.













20150503_043722.jpg



__ easyrider6
__ May 4, 2015


















20150503_170245.jpg



__ easyrider6
__ May 4, 2015


----------



## sota d (May 4, 2015)

Looks real good! Glad it turned out well for you. Nicely done!


----------

